# Sticky  New Forum Rules & Guidelines



## vern38

It has become necessary to update the Forum Rules & Guidelines due to it's growth. Please take time to read.

Vern

*Rules & Guidelines*

* Please read the following rules and guidelines very carefully. By proceeding to post you agree to these guidelines and must obey them at all times. Refusal to obey these guidelines will result in the appropriate responsive measures.*

If you agree with them and wish to proceed with the registration, simply click the "Register" button below. To cancel this registration, simply hit the 'back' button on your browser.

We have implemented the following guide for using on all our forums. This guide is designed to strike a balance between the main goal of our forums, providing support, and keeping the relaxed and welcoming family atmosphere of our community which has made our site so popular.

Please remember that we are not responsible for any messages posted. We do not vouch for or warrant the accuracy, completeness or usefulness of any message, and are not responsible for the contents of any message. The messages express the views of the author of the message, not necessarily the views of this bulletin board.

Any user who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to contact us immediately by email or PM. We have the ability to remove objectionable messages and we will make every effort to do so, within a reasonable time frame, if we determine that removal is necessary.

You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use this bulletin board to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.

*You agree not to post any copyrighted material unless the copyright is owned by you.*

We require all posts to be positive, constructive, and on topic. We may delete individual posts that could ruin a good topic thread.

Unnecessary bumping of topics is considered Spam, and topics bumped for no reason shall be locked.

We reserve the right to edit or remove any content on these forums that we deem inappropriate with or without forewarning. We will try to give fair warning when we can, but it is not always feasible to do so.

Having fun is good, we like fun. There are several general forums for non-Outbackers related topics. Please keep it positive and polite. We do not censor opinions or ideas on our forums but we do take firm measures against posts and/or topics that could cause unrest in the community beyond a civil and polite disagreement.

*Please NOTE:* Due to the inflammatory nature of political, world news, religious and other related topics, we have deemed them inappropriate for our forums. These topics often result in heated discussions not always suitable for our younger members. We suggest you discuss these types of topics on a forum and/or site dedicated for heated debates.

You may not make personal attacks on other users or staff members either in public forums or private messages.

You may not use profanity in usernames, posts, signatures or anything else on this website. It is unprofessional and offensive and will not be tolerated. We have word filters in place for the most vulgar terms. Circumventing those word filters will result in punitive measures.

We reserve the right to ban any member who violates our guidelines or disrupts our community. We will be fair and provide warning in most cases.

If you have an issue concerning our services, policies, or staff, please use a personal contact method such as a private message or email to a staff member. All staff are highlighted in the active members list. We take serious complaints to heart and will do our best to address them.

*The Golden Rules*

1. There will be no excessive use of profanity. 
2. There will be no racial, ethnic, gender based insults or any other personal discriminations. 
3. There will be no posts meant to offend or hurt any other member, in a manner which is offensive or inflammatory; this includes the excessive use of all caps which is considered yelling. 
4. Spamming is not permitted; please keep all your posts as constructive as possible. 
5. Unnecessary bumping of topics is considered Spam; please do not unnecessarily bump topics. Please do not bump your own topic for at least 24 hours. 
6. Asking for members or staff for your site/forums is considered Spam; please do not use our site to advertise yours without prior approval from a member of Management. 
7. Pornography, Warez, or any other illegal transactions may NOT be linked in any shape or form. 
8. All posts are property of the poster. This forum and all web sites owned in conjunction with this forum have the right to request alteration or deletion of any offensive post. 
9. Posts may be deleted for any reasons the forum administrators deem reasonable. 
10. Users may not argue a moderators decision publicly. Any and all complaints directed at a moderator must first address the moderator in question via PM. If the problem can not be resolved, then the moderator and user must send their positions to the forum admin. The forum admin will make or change any and/or all final decisions. 
11. Pictures may be posted as long as they are not explicit or offensive. If you plan to post more than one image, or the topic is based on graphics, please link the images rather than screening. 
12. Signatures may contain images, but may not be any larger than 385x100; 468x60 banners are also permitted (within reason). If your signature is larger than the allotted size given or deemed unacceptable by staff, you will be requested by a moderator to resize or change your image. Please also try and keep text signatures under 5 lines. Failing to comply with a moderator's request to fix your signature will result in the removal of your signature. 
13. Please try to keep images in your profile to a minimum file size to accommodate for dialup members. We want everyone here to have an enjoyable experience, and images that have excessive file sizes cause undue problems for those without broadband. 
14. Please keep foul language away from these forums, any excessive un-called for language will be removed and you will receive a final warning. 
15. Remember to post in the correct forum *and search first to make sure it hasn't already been posted.* Take your time to look at other topics and see where your topic should go. If your topic is placed in the wrong forum, it will be moved by a moderator. 
16. If a topic is recognized as being posted in the wrong forum, or if the post is a violation of our guidelines then please contact a moderator either via PM or the 'report post to moderator' feature; please do not respond publicly to the member - a member of staff will do what is required upon contact. 
17. Any person/s who attempt to present themselves as a Moderator by posting negatively to a member's topic (which has been posted in error and requires locking or moving to another forum) will be sent a PM warning and placed into moderation queue upon further measures . 
18. Any impersonation of a user from these forums, in any mode of communication, is strictly prohibited and will result in a banning. 
19. If you have a question about where your topic went, please PM a Moderator or Administrator before starting a new topic asking where it went, or posting a duplicate of the original topic. We will be happy to provide you with a link to the new location, or a reason why it was locked and/or removed.

*Violation of any of these rules will result in consequences determined on a case-by-case basis. Thank you for visiting Outbackers.com and we hope you enjoy your stay.*


----------



## shake1969

Sounds fair. Sign me up.


----------



## mjs518

Vern, Thanks for keeping this forum a consistantly positive place.
Sign me up.
Joe


----------



## dutchman

Agreed

Jim


----------



## Grandeken

That is the way it should by Sign me up. Ken


----------



## vern38

Uh, you don't have to sign up again. This is just a copy of what a new member will see when they register. I just wanted to make the rules clear. There were a lot of holes in the old one...
















Vern


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio

Hey Vern,
I am unfamiliar with the term "Bumping". What does "bumping a topic" mean?

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## camping479

bumping is when you post on a topic to bring it back to the top of the list.

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio

Ahhh,

Thanks Mike!


----------



## dougdogs

camping479 said:


> bumping is when you post on a topic to bring it back to the top of the list.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]19754[/snapback]​


to add to what Mike said, bumping is most annoying to people who only use the "read posts since last visit" and I personally think there is "good" bumping, and "bad" bumping.

Bumping a 3 week old thread in the "for sale" forum = BAD

Bumping a gathering thread, for instance, or a modification thread, just doesn't seem so bad. IMHO

Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

Rules? What? Where's the Constable? 

Most people are very nice here. There are a couple of posters that seem to be very 'in your face' while posting. Just tone it down, and respect thy fellow forum member.

"Know whuuuut I mean Vern!" (in my best Ernest voice)


----------



## wercertifyable

I agree


----------



## schrade

I agree also


----------



## hcr552

schrade said:


> I agree also
> [snapback]41896[/snapback]​










Hello I have a 26rks 2006 outback trailer. I am wondering which electric jack I should purchase? Does any one have any good experience or bad experiences I should know about?
Hermann


----------



## larryn21

vern38 said:


> It has become necessary to update the Forum Rules & Guidelines due to it's growth. Please take time to read.
> 
> Vern
> 
> *Rules & Guidelines*
> 
> * Please read the following rules and guidelines very carefully. By proceeding to post you agree to these guidelines and must obey them at all times. Refusal to obey these guidelines will result in the appropriate responsive measures.*
> 
> If you agree with them and wish to proceed with the registration, simply click the "Register" button below. To cancel this registration, simply hit the 'back' button on your browser.
> 
> We have implemented the following guide for using on all our forums. This guide is designed to strike a balance between the main goal of our forums, providing support, and keeping the relaxed and welcoming family atmosphere of our community which has made our site so popular.
> 
> Please remember that we are not responsible for any messages posted. We do not vouch for or warrant the accuracy, completeness or usefulness of any message, and are not responsible for the contents of any message. The messages express the views of the author of the message, not necessarily the views of this bulletin board.
> 
> Any user who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to contact us immediately by email or PM. We have the ability to remove objectionable messages and we will make every effort to do so, within a reasonable time frame, if we determine that removal is necessary.
> 
> You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use this bulletin board to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.
> 
> *You agree not to post any copyrighted material unless the copyright is owned by you.*
> 
> We require all posts to be positive, constructive, and on topic. We may delete individual posts that could ruin a good topic thread.
> 
> Unnecessary bumping of topics is considered Spam, and topics bumped for no reason shall be locked.
> 
> We reserve the right to edit or remove any content on these forums that we deem inappropriate with or without forewarning. We will try to give fair warning when we can, but it is not always feasible to do so.
> 
> Having fun is good, we like fun. There are several general forums for non-Outbackers related topics. Please keep it positive and polite. We do not censor opinions or ideas on our forums but we do take firm measures against posts and/or topics that could cause unrest in the community beyond a civil and polite disagreement.
> 
> *Please NOTE:* Due to the inflammatory nature of political, world news, religious and other related topics, we have deemed them inappropriate for our forums. These topics often result in heated discussions not always suitable for our younger members. We suggest you discuss these types of topics on a forum and/or site dedicated for heated debates.
> 
> You may not make personal attacks on other users or staff members either in public forums or private messages.
> 
> You may not use profanity in usernames, posts, signatures or anything else on this website. It is unprofessional and offensive and will not be tolerated. We have word filters in place for the most vulgar terms. Circumventing those word filters will result in punitive measures.
> 
> We reserve the right to ban any member who violates our guidelines or disrupts our community. We will be fair and provide warning in most cases.
> 
> If you have an issue concerning our services, policies, or staff, please use a personal contact method such as a private message or email to a staff member. All staff are highlighted in the active members list. We take serious complaints to heart and will do our best to address them.
> 
> *The Golden Rules*
> 
> 1. There will be no excessive use of profanity.
> 2. There will be no racial, ethnic, gender based insults or any other personal discriminations.
> 3. There will be no posts meant to offend or hurt any other member, in a manner which is offensive or inflammatory; this includes the excessive use of all caps which is considered yelling.
> 4. Spamming is not permitted; please keep all your posts as constructive as possible.
> 5. Unnecessary bumping of topics is considered Spam; please do not unnecessarily bump topics. Please do not bump your own topic for at least 24 hours.
> 6. Asking for members or staff for your site/forums is considered Spam; please do not use our site to advertise yours without prior approval from a member of Management.
> 7. Pornography, Warez, or any other illegal transactions may NOT be linked in any shape or form.
> 8. All posts are property of the poster. This forum and all web sites owned in conjunction with this forum have the right to request alteration or deletion of any offensive post.
> 9. Posts may be deleted for any reasons the forum administrators deem reasonable.
> 10. Users may not argue a moderators decision publicly. Any and all complaints directed at a moderator must first address the moderator in question via PM. If the problem can not be resolved, then the moderator and user must send their positions to the forum admin. The forum admin will make or change any and/or all final decisions.
> 11. Pictures may be posted as long as they are not explicit or offensive. If you plan to post more than one image, or the topic is based on graphics, please link the images rather than screening.
> 12. Signatures may contain images, but may not be any larger than 300x100; 468x60 banners are also permitted (within reason). If your signature is larger than the allotted size given or deemed unacceptable by staff, you will be requested by a moderator to resize or change your image. Please also try and keep text signatures under 5 lines. Failing to comply with a moderator's request to fix your signature will result in the removal of your signature.
> 13. Please try to keep images in your profile to a minimum file size to accommodate for dialup members. We want everyone here to have an enjoyable experience, and images that have excessive file sizes cause undue problems for those without broadband.
> 14. Please keep foul language away from these forums, any excessive un-called for language will be removed and you will receive a final warning.
> 15. Remember to post in the correct forum *and search first to make sure it hasn't already been posted.* Take your time to look at other topics and see where your topic should go. If your topic is placed in the wrong forum, it will be moved by a moderator.
> 16. If a topic is recognized as being posted in the wrong forum, or if the post is a violation of our guidelines then please contact a moderator either via PM or the 'report post to moderator' feature; please do not respond publicly to the member - a member of staff will do what is required upon contact.
> 17. Any person/s who attempt to present themselves as a Moderator by posting negatively to a member's topic (which has been posted in error and requires locking or moving to another forum) will be sent a PM warning and placed into moderation queue upon further measures .
> 18. Any impersonation of a user from these forums, in any mode of communication, is strictly prohibited and will result in a banning.
> 19. If you have a question about where your topic went, please PM a Moderator or Administrator before starting a new topic asking where it went, or posting a duplicate of the original topic. We will be happy to provide you with a link to the new location, or a reason why it was locked and/or removed.
> 
> *Violation of any of these rules will result in consequences determined on a case-by-case basis. Thank you for visiting Outbackers.com and we hope you enjoy your stay.*
> [snapback]19706[/snapback]​


----------



## tonka

Hi guys,
im not real internet savy so this may sound silly but, rule #5 ask not to bump your own post for 24 hours.Is responding to someones post the same as bumping?
are we not suppose to post at all in a topic we created for 24 hours?
thanks for all the work you guys do, dave


----------



## shake1969

I don't think that would be considered a bump. I'm not a moderator, nor do I play one on TV.

But, for example, this post of mine bumped this whole thread back up to the top. A topic that was started way back in 2004. That's okay, (in my opinion), because I did it for a reason...to reply to you, and hopefully to everyone; and to be a help to the site members.

If I had simply entered this thread and posted for no apparent reason, and then did it excessively, (i.e. to the degree that it ticked off a bunch of people, or a moderator), then I could get a nice little email reminding me to keep the postings helpful and constructive. If I kept it up, the topic and or my access (ultimately) could be locked.

If your bump is helpful to that thread, or illuminates a part of it, go ahead and bump. If not, start a new thread.

But don't worry too much. Just enjoy the site and keep comments helpful and encouraging.


----------

